# Weird zoomed-in resolution in video playback



## Kamenos (Apr 23, 2014)

Hello and thanks in advance,

 a strange problem occured a few days ago on my desktop pc regarding video watching using video players. Every video is unwatchable because of the zoomed-in pixelated resolution that it now has. This happens with every video i try to watch, even ones that worked perfectly a week ago, as well as all the video players(i have tested it on MediaPlayerClassic, WindowsMediaPlayer, BSPlayer). 
This is an extremely specific problem that i have not found an answer for. For example, youtube etc has no issues whatsoever, and neither do i have issues when gaming.  For that reason i have no idea where the problem actually comes from.
Below you see samples from TheWalkindDead, GameofThrones and an NBA  game in different vid players:



below you see that the subtitles are still displayed as they always were without any problems. Also in the left corner it states in the media info(bsplayer) that the resol is 1280x720


 

What i have tried so far: 
I have exhausted all options in the settings of the video players.
I have uninstalled and re-installed my amd video drivers
I have searched extensively on the net for a mention of this issue with no avail.

I have windows 7 64-bit SP1, an AMD Radeon HD 7950 graph card and an ACER monitor with 1920x1080 max


----------



## natr0n (Apr 23, 2014)

use vlc player.


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 23, 2014)

It should be a setting in your Catalyst Control Center. I think it's "underscan/overscan" in the advanced settings.

*EDIT: No this is used for black borders.. But your problem is probably in CCC. Just look around in CCC.*


----------



## Kamenos (Apr 23, 2014)

funnily enough, i just tried VLC player and it works fine. Which makes the whole thing even weirder.
Looked in CCC but didn't find anything helpful.. :/


----------



## Peter1986C (Apr 23, 2014)

Any codec pack pack like K-lite or CCCP installed? VLC ignores those.


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 23, 2014)

I'm with natr0n, and use VLC Player for all videos. 

@natr0n - You ninja'd that in there.. lol



Chevalr1c said:


> Any codec pack pack like K-lite or CCCP installed? VLC ignores those.



Yea he can reset all settings in *CCCP*. I think you are on to something with "_codec pack_".

*EDIT: I added a trouble shooting link for CCCP.*


----------



## Kamenos (Apr 23, 2014)

i didn't have any codec packs before the problem, afterwards though i installed k-lite and cccp to try and fix it. I just tried resetting in cccp but nothing changed..


----------



## keepgoing (Aug 15, 2015)

Kamenos said:


> i didn't have any codec packs before the problem, afterwards though i installed k-lite and cccp to try and fix it. I just tried resetting in cccp but nothing changed..




I had the same problem but found my solution by experimentation. In my case It was the graphics card control. My machine has a new AMD Radion with an associated AMD Catalyst Control Centre (American -> “Center”).  The menu path used was: Video; Quality; Video Demo Mode. Enable Demo Mode and select "Full screen mode (enhancements off)". I then clicked on apply. I experiment further by toggling between enabled and not and in each case the problem came back/went away.


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 15, 2015)




----------



## Tangrams (Mar 13, 2017)

keepgoing said:


> I had the same problem but found my solution by experimentation. In my case It was the graphics card control. My machine has a new AMD Radion with an associated AMD Catalyst Control Centre (American -> “Center”).  The menu path used was: Video; Quality; Video Demo Mode. Enable Demo Mode and select "Full screen mode (enhancements off)". I then clicked on apply. I experiment further by toggling between enabled and not and in each case the problem came back/went away.


Great solution to my annoying zooming video problem. Much appreciated.


----------

